# Major Attack Inside Afghanistan Foiled



## Marauder06 (Apr 21, 2012)

http://worldnews.msnbc.msn.com/_new...ests-five-with-11-tons-of-explosives#comments




> Afghan security forces on Saturday arrested five insurgents suspected of planning massive attacks on crowded areas of the capital Kabul, an intelligence spokesman said.  National Directorate of Security (NDS) spokesman Shafiqullah Tahiri said the five men were seized on Kabul's outskirts with 10,000 kilograms of explosives (11 tons) stuffed in 400 bags and hidden beneath a cargo of potatoes in the back of a Pakistan-registered truck.  The group also planned to assassinate the country's second vice-president Abdul Karim Khalili, the BBC reported.


 

And because this thread is useless without pics:


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 21, 2012)

Smart fuckers..dressing up as women...


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah, they do that a lot.  They know that we're reluctant to put hands on their women because it's such a cultural taboo, so they exploit it.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...ack-in-kabul/2011/09/13/gIQAsHu1OK_story.html

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ills-40-queuing-for-food-aid-in-Pakistan.html

http://articles.cnn.com/2009-07-21/...e-bombers-police-commander-afghan?_s=PM:WORLD

http://afghanistan.blogs.cnn.com/2010/03/17/suicide-attackers-dressed-as-women-killed-by-police/


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 21, 2012)

We should send all those body scanners from our airports there.


----------



## pardus (Apr 21, 2012)

> the five men confessed to receiving training from Noor Afzal and Mohammad Omar, whom he identified as key





> *commander*s of the Pakistani Taliban and *Pakistan intelligence*.


 
Surprise surprise  

You watch, Karzai will blame us for provoking the attack.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 21, 2012)

Mohammad Omar... that mofugger should have been dead in 02... but noooooooooooo....

You know it's bad when *I* remember a damn name, and I gave a shit about names I paid attention to the faces.


----------



## AWP (Apr 21, 2012)

What's funny about this is how the men treat their women and a woman's "class" in society, yet they will readily don a dress if it suits their needs.


----------

